# Three infinitives in a row



## hobby

Please translate the following sentence to English from Spanish:
I want to practice speaking my Spanish.
Thank you,
time


----------



## LCyeah

Quiero practicar hablando mi Español

hobby, I _think_ that's correct. If you want to say it in the Spanish forum, everyone will understand that, anyway. 

To everyone else, is that right? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## southerngal

hobby said:
			
		

> Please translate the following sentence to English from Spanish:
> I want to practice speaking my Spanish.
> Thank you,
> time


 
I think it is in English.


----------



## Phillip

Hi everyone

Español should not be capitalized. Names of languages are not capitalized in Spanish, unless, of course, they are at the beginning of the sentence. Languages are not capitalized, however countries would be. e.g. if writing Spain, España would be correct, but if writing Spanish, it would be español.


----------



## hobby

LCyeah said:
			
		

> Quiero practicar hablando mi Español
> 
> hobby, I _think_ that's correct. If you want to say it in the Spanish forum, everyone will understand that, anyway.
> 
> To everyone else, is that right? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 
 Dear Liz,
Thanks for the effort Liz, but I've been told by a native Spanish speaker that the present participle hablando cannot be used in this manner. Any other suggestions? 
Hobby


----------



## hobby

Phillip said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> Español should not be capitalized. Names of languages are not capitalized in Spanish, unless, of course, they are at the beginning of the sentence. Languages are not capitalized, however countries would be. e.g. if writing Spain, España would be correct, but if writing Spanish, it would be español.


----------



## hobby

Well, I'm a little confused as to your reply. The sentence was written in English, not Spanish. So, I was following English rules when I asked the question below. Please translate this sentence to Spanish:
I want to practice speaking Spanish. That would necessitate three infinitives in a row, and I don't think that would be correct. But, how to do it?


----------



## hobby

Phillip said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> Español should not be capitalized. Names of languages are not capitalized in Spanish, unless, of course, they are at the beginning of the sentence. Languages are not capitalized, however countries would be. e.g. if writing Spain, España would be correct, but if writing Spanish, it would be español.


----------



## hobby

My question is this:  When there are three infinitives in a row involved in translating an English sentence to Spanish, what to do:  The sentence is as follows:  I want to practice speaking Spanish.


----------



## (sic)

Quiero practicar hablando mi español is completely correct, although I would say "quiero practicar español hablando"
Hope it helps you
;-)


----------



## hobby

Yes, thanks so much.  Little things such as three infinitives in a row drive me nuts, for I was taught in Spanish class that that is a no no.  So glad that a native speaker says it's fine to do it.  Hobby


----------



## hobby

Yes, thanks so much


----------



## JackInMadrid

Don't get confused between "verb" and "infinitive"
I'm sure three inifinitives in a row are bad in spanish. I see two sometimes but never three.
In the sentence: Quiero practicar hablando
verb in present tense + infinitive + verb in continuous

So just one infinitive.

Jack


----------



## ch01_kelly

*Quiero practicar hablar mi español.*
*Quiero practicar hablar el español.*


----------



## LCyeah

hobby said:
			
		

> Dear Liz,
> Thanks for the effort Liz, but I've been told by a native Spanish speaker that the present participle hablando cannot be used in this manner. Any other suggestions?
> Hobby


 
So you can't use hablando in that sentence? Si o no? Uh ohhhhh...​


----------



## Outsider

Another vote for:

Quiero practicar *hablar* mi español.
or
Quiero practicar *hablar* el español.

When the gerund is used as a noun in English, Spanish will use the infinitive instead.


----------



## aleCcowaN

> I want to practice speaking my Spanish.


I always have a doubt with this kind of sentences in English.

You say:

I want ----> you are using this verb, in fact the only very verb in the sentence
to practise --->infinitive: the meaning of the verb
speaking ---> is this a verbal noun (another way to refer the meaning of the verb--->the act of doing something)? is this present participle?

Quiero practicar el hablar mi español. (if speaking is a verbal noun --> this is correct but we don't like this sort of "chains")
Quiero practicar mi español hablándo*lo*. (if speaking is a present participle ---> this is a common way)

We seldom use in Spanish things like "mi español".

Quiero practicar el español hablado.
Quiero practicar español oral.
Quiero practicar conversación en español.
Quiero conversar en español para poder practicarlo.
Quiero hablar en español y así poder practicarlo.

These are much more common ways to say that.


----------



## Ivy29

hobby said:
			
		

> Dear Liz,
> Thanks for the effort Liz, but I've been told by a native Spanish speaker that the present participle hablando cannot be used in this manner. Any other suggestions?
> Hobby


*Quiero practicar HABLANDO español = CORRECT.*

*Quiero parcticar *hablar *español = WRONG.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## matthawk127

I think you could avoid all the confusion if you used one of the alternatives given by aleccowan...they sound much better


----------



## Outsider

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Quiero practicar mi español hablándo*lo*. (if speaking is a present participle ---> this is a common way)


However, that sentence would mean:

_I want to practice my Spanish *by speaking* it._

which isn't exactly the meaning of the original sentence, I think.



			
				ivy29 said:
			
		

> Quiero practicar HABLANDO español = CORRECT.


That means:

_I want to practice *by speaking* Spanish._

Where did "my" go?


In all honesty, though, "I want to practice speaking *my* Spanish" sounds awkward in English, too.


----------



## jmx

I think there are a few misunderstandings in this thread. Let's see :

In the example given there are 2 infinitives, not 3. I guess that more than 2 infinitives in a row would sound strange, but that doesn't make it 'a rule'. Sentences with 2 infinitives are not unusual, for example :

_Suelo querer fumar._

Now, these sentences have a problem, but not related to the number of infinitives :

_Quiero practicar hablando español  _
_Quiero practicar hablar español  _

Where is the problem ? *It is in the verb "practicar"*. In Spanish this verb is usually followed by a noun :

_Practico la natación_
_Practico el inglés_

In Spanish, if I remember well, an infinitive can always work as a noun, and therefore "_Quiero practicar hablar español_" is not ungrammatical by itself, but it sounds very awkward, as AlecCowan realised, and he gave better alternatives.

Even worse is "_Quiero practicar hablando español_". Literally, it means that you want to practice something we don't know, and at the same time you speak. As if you walk and chew gum at the same time. So it is not the translation of 'I want to practise speaking Spanish', but rather of 'I want to practise *by* speaking Spanish'.  You would use it for example in this way :

_Quiero practicar lo que he aprendido hablando español_


----------



## Ivy29

jmartins said:
			
		

> I think there are a few misunderstandings in this thread. Let's see :
> 
> In the example given there are 2 infinitives, not 3. I guess that more than 2 infinitives in a row would sound strange, but that doesn't make it 'a rule'. Sentences with 2 infinitives are not unusual, for example :
> 
> _Suelo querer fumar._
> 
> Now, these sentences have a problem, but not related to the number of infinitives :
> 
> _Quiero practicar hablando español  _
> _Quiero practicar hablar español  *INCORRECT, WRONG.*_
> _In Spanish to use the infinitive as a noun, usually is used as subject :_
> _*El nadar* es muy bueno para la salud._
> _*Nadar* es muy bueno para la salud_
> _*El respirar* profundo es muy saludable para los pulmones._
> 
> Where is the problem ? *It is in the verb "practicar"*. In Spanish this verb is usually followed by a noun :
> 
> _Practico la natación CORRECT= DO.( direct object)_
> _Practico el inglés CORRECT= DO._
> 
> In Spanish, if I remember well, an infinitive can always work as a noun, and therefore "_Quiero practicar hablar español_" is not ungrammatical by itself, but it sounds very awkward, as AlecCowan realised, and he gave better alternatives. It is wrong usage with a second infinitive= *QUIERO PRACTICAR 'HABLANDO ESPAÑOL' *
> Even worse is "_Quiero practicar hablando español_". Literally, it means that you want to practice something we don't know, and at the same time you speak. As if you walk and chew gum at the same time. So it is not the translation of 'I want to practise speaking Spanish', but rather of 'I want to practise *by* speaking Spanish'. You would use it for example in this way : *The sentence is CORRECT and CLEAR*. *You usually practice what you are learning, the more you practice the better.*
> *Quiero practicar el tenis JUGANDO con el profesor*
> *Quiero practicar la guitarra TOCÁNDOLA a diario.*
> *Ivy29*
> 
> _Quiero practicar lo que he aprendido hablando español_


lo que he aprendido ( is IMPLIED) so you can write :
*Quiero practicar hablando español. If you do NOT have learned any Spanish is quite difficult to practice IT.*

Ivy29


----------



## María Soteras

Hello Hobby,
I'm Argentinian and my language is Spanish, so I can asure you can say: Quiero practicar hablar español without worries. This is the way people say it.
A more natural way would always be: "quiero practicar mi español o quiero usar mi español"
Don't worry so much!
A hug, María.


----------



## Ivy29

María Soteras said:
			
		

> Hello Hobby,
> I'm Argentinian and my language is Spanish, so I can asure you can say: Quiero practicar hablar español without worries. This is the way people say it.
> A more natural way would always be: "quiero practicar mi español o quiero usar mi español"
> Don't worry so much!
> A hug, María.


 
*I'm afraid to DISAGREE with you. YOU CANNOT use the second infinitive BAREfooted, you should use the article = EL( +infinitive). *

*Ivy29*


----------



## skatoulitsa

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> lo que he aprendido ( is IMPLIED) so you can write :
> *Quiero practicar hablando español. If you do NOT have learned any Spanish is quite difficult to practice IT.*
> 
> Ivy29



I think the phrase:
Quiero practicar hablando español

can be ambiguous.

It translates exactly to: "I want to practice speaking spanish" which could either mean what we intent it to mean ("I want to practice *my *speaking spanish"), but it it could also mean something else like: "I want to practice something else (e.g. singing), while speaking spanish", which doesn't mean practice speaking the language....


----------



## Ivy29

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> I think the phrase:
> Quiero practicar hablando español
> 
> can be ambiguous.
> 
> It translates exactly to: "I want to practice speaking spanish" which could either mean what we intent it to mean ("I want to practice *my *speaking spanish"), but it it could also mean something else like: "I want to practice something else (e.g. singing), while speaking spanish", which doesn't mean practice speaking the language....


 
*I do not think it can be ambiguous. YOU PRACTICE through AN ACTION and 'HABLANDO' IS THAT ACTION. ESPAÑOL is what the action of PRACTICE is focused on.*
*Ivy29*


----------



## terepere

Pick aleccowan´s exemples, they will make your life so much easier! 

Sometimes you simply cannot translate word by word... and this is one of them. Everyone will understand: quiero practicar hablando mi español... but no Spaniard will ever say quiero practicar hablando mi inglés. I would use any of alec´s exemples. Sin duda alguna!!!


----------



## Ivy29

terepere said:
			
		

> Pick aleccowan´s exemples, they will make your life so much easier!
> 
> Sometimes you simply cannot translate word by word... and this is one of them. Everyone will understand: quiero practicar hablando mi español... but no Spaniard will ever say quiero practicar hablando mi inglés. I would use any of alec´s exemples. Sin duda alguna!!!


 
But *ANYONE* in the SPANISH WORLD CAN UTTER :
*Quiero practicar HABLANDO INGLÉS/ESPAÑOL/RUSO/ITALIANO/etc.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## terepere

*Sí, claro...  Ivy poder, se puede.*

*¿pero sería tu primera opción? Si tú quieres practicar un idioma hablándolo ¿sería ésa tu primera opción al expresarte? A mí me saldría decir que quiero practicar inglés hablándolo, o que necesito hablar más en inglés para practicarlo... *

*No digo que sea incorrecto, yo no soy experta en gramática iOjalá! *

*Pero desde luego me parece que las soluciones de alec son mucho mejores  y solucionan el problema de una manera mucho más sencilla para las personas que hablan inglés y se vuelven locas con esta construcción ¿no te parece?  *


----------



## Ivy29

terepere said:
			
		

> *Sí, claro... Ivy poder, se puede.*
> 
> *¿pero sería tu primera opción? Si tú quieres practicar un idioma hablándolo ¿sería ésa tu primera opción al expresarte? A mí me saldría decir que quiero practicar inglés hablándolo, o que necesito hablar más en inglés para practicarlo... *
> 
> *No digo que sea incorrecto, yo no soy experta en gramática iOjalá! *
> 
> *Pero desde luego me parece que las soluciones de alec son mucho mejores y solucionan el problema de una manera mucho más sencilla para las personas que hablan inglés y se vuelven locas con esta construcción ¿no te parece?  *


Para mí es claro decir :

Quiero practicar hablando Inglés/or hablándolo.
*The problem for native Eglish speakers is that* = *GERUND* is the *NOUN* and in SPANISH the *INFINITIVE* is the *noun* with the article or alone when playing the role of NOUN but JUST ONE INFINITIVE.
IN SPANISH the *GERUND*= _ANDO-IENDO, HABL*ANDO*, COM*IENDO, plays the role of an adverb or adjective.*
*The most important thing is to REALIZE this difference with English.*

*YOU CANNOT write quiero practicar HABLAR INGLÉS. It is wrong, quite wrong in SPANISH.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## skatoulitsa

I was just talking to a friend who is from Bogota, and he told me that neither "quiero practicar hablando..." nor "quiero practicar hablar..." sound correct to him. Go figure...


----------



## Ivy29

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> I was just talking to a friend who is from Bogota, and he told me that neither "quiero practicar hablando..." nor "quiero practicar hablar..." sound correct to him. Go figure...


 
You may tell him, how he uses the GERUND in SPANISH, It is one of the verboids used the MOST, as well as the INFINITIVE and  past participle ( _ADO-IDO).
Quiero  practicar *JUGANDO* béisbol en el colegio.
QUIERO practicar *jugando*  ajedrez con mis compañeros.
Quiero ir de juerga pero *bebiendo* poco.
Quiero practicar mis conocimientos de Inglés LEYENDO EN VOZ ALTA.

*Manuel SECO en su diccionario de DUDAS, pág 206, tiene un extenso articulado sobre el gerundio en sus distintas formas. Sería bueno que tu amigo de BOGOTÁ lo leyera.*
*Si quieres INVITARLO, me encantaría interactuar con él.*

Ivy29


----------



## skatoulitsa

I don't understand why you get all worked up... we're just talking here.


----------



## lazarus1907

Creo que Ivy tiene mucha razón con lo del inglés: Para empezar, el "gerund" inglés no tiene nada que ver con el gerundio español y además es distinto del "present participle".

El "gerund" inglés tiene una función nominal, y por tanto se debería traducir normalmente como un sustantivo o como un infinitivo, que es la forma no personal que más se asemeja a un sustantivo:

The best thing about being rich is being able to travel so much
Lo mejor de siendo rico es pudiendo viajar tanto 
Lo mejor de ser rico es poder viajar tanto
Lo mejor de la riqueza son los viajes

En inglés ese "practice speaking my Spanish" sería, grosso modo, algo así como "practicar la habladuría de mi español", pero siendo algo más flexibles podríamos llegar a algo como "Quiero practicar mi español hablado".

De todas maneras, "quiero practicar hablar español"  es una *barbaridad gramatical* se mire como se mire. ¿Voy a practicar hablar"? ¿Qué clase de frase es esa? ¿Una peritrífasis? Creo que es mejor que "practiquemos aprender español".

"Quiero practicar hablando español" tiene un problemilla de todos modos, en mi opinión: "hablando español" tiene, aparentemente, función de complemento circunstancial, que es la función más propia del gerundio. La frase sería algo así como "Quiero practicar de esta manera/así", sin que quede claro qué se quiere practicar, ya que "practicar hablando" no es una perífrasis, que yo sepa. Quedaría bien, de todos modos, si dijéramos "Quiero practicar más hablando español que leyendo y escribiendo".

Tal y como está, me resultaría más lógica la frase si fuera "Quiero practicar el español hablando (en vez de leyendo)", ya que entonces la frase sería sintácticamente idéntica a "Quiero practicar el español de esta manera".

Yo usaría algunas de las alternativas de Alec, personalmente.


----------



## Ivy29

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you get all worked up... we're just talking here.


 
I do not get 'WORKED UP, I JUST love to be CLEAR in my LANGUAGE (SPANISH).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Creo que Ivy tiene mucha razón con lo del inglés: Para empezar, el "gerund" inglés no tiene nada que ver con el gerundio español y además es distinto del "present participle".
> 
> El "gerund" inglés tiene una función nominal, y por tanto se debería traducir normalmente como un sustantivo o como un infinitivo, que es la forma no personal que más se asemeja a un sustantivo:
> 
> The best thing about being rich is being able to travel so much
> Lo mejor de siendo rico es pudiendo viajar tanto
> Lo mejor de ser rico es poder viajar tanto
> Lo mejor de la riqueza son los viajes
> 
> 
> En inglés ese "practice speaking my Spanish" sería, grosso modo, algo así como "practicar la habladuría de mi español", pero siendo algo más flexibles podríamos llegar a algo como "Quiero practicar mi español hablado".
> 
> De todas maneras, "quiero practicar hablar español"  es una *barbaridad gramatical* se mire como se mire. ¿Voy a practicar hablar"? ¿Qué clase de frase es esa? ¿Una peritrífasis? Creo que es mejor que "practiquemos aprender español".
> 
> "Quiero practicar hablando español" tiene un problemilla de todos modos, en mi opinión: "hablando español" tiene, aparentemente, función de complemento circunstancial, que es la función más propia del gerundio. La frase sería algo así como "Quiero practicar de esta manera/así", sin que quede claro qué se quiere practicar, ya que "practicar hablando" no es una perífrasis, que yo sepa. Quedaría bien, de todos modos, si dijéramos "Quiero practicar más hablando español que leyendo y escribiendo".
> *PRACTICAR HABLANDO NO ES UNA PERÍFRASIS*
> 
> *QUIERO PRACTICAR hablando español*. *Aquí las posibilidades de PRACTICAR SERÍAN = ESCUCHANDO, ESCRIBIENDO Y HABLANDO. Cualquiera que se escoja es claro CÓMO SE QUIERE PRACTICAR. Esto NO DA LUGAR A NINGUNA DUDA.*
> *ESTA ORACIÓN es UN GERUNDIO CONCERTADO en que el sujeto del gerundio es el mismo de la persona ( YO QUIERO). Contrario al absoluto que tiene sujeto PROPIO y generalmente se coloca detrás.*
> *PRACTICAR es una acción para adquirir 'soltura', maestría, etc. como la práctica puede ser escrita o auditiva se FOCALIZA cuál acción es la de practicar: HABLANDO.*
> *¿No entiendo cuál es el problemilla con HABLANDO??*
> 
> *Ivy29*


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> PRACTICAR HABLANDO NO ES UNA PERÍFRASIS
> 
> QUIERO PRACTICAR hablando español. Aquí las posibilidades de PRACTICAR SERÍAN = ESCUCHANDO, ESCRIBIENDO Y HABLANDO. Cualquiera que se escoja es claro CÓMO SE QUIERE PRACTICAR. Esto NO DA LUGAR A NINGUNA DUDA.
> ESTA ORACIÓN es UN GERUNDIO CONCERTADO en que el sujeto del gerundio es el mismo de la persona ( YO QUIERO). Contrario al absoluto que tiene sujeto PROPIO y generalmente se coloca detrás.
> PRACTICAR es una acción para adquirir 'soltura', maestría, etc. como la práctica puede ser escrita o auditiva se FOCALIZA cuál acción es la de practicar: HABLANDO.
> ¿No entiendo cuál es el problemilla con HABLANDO??
> 
> *Ivy29*


Claro que no es una perífrasis y claro que es un gerundio concertado en una subordinada adverbial y la única opción gramaticalmente lógica. Lo que quería decir es que tal y como está escrita, practicar sin un antecedente parece un verbo intransitivo, y que suenan más naturales otras alternativas, ya que "hablando español" no puede tomarse como complemento directo de practicar.

Relájate con las mayúsculas, que esto no es una pelea.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Claro que no es una perífrasis y claro que es un gerundio concertado en una subordinada adverbial y la única opción gramaticalmente lógica. Lo que quería decir es que tal y como está escrita, practicar sin un antecedente parece un verbo intransitivo, y que suenan más naturales otras alternativas, ya que "hablando español" no puede tomarse como complemento directo de practicar.
> 
> Relájate con las mayúsculas, que esto no es una pelea.
> 
> YO NO PELEO, argumento.
> 
> Saludos.


Quiero practicar ( se supone de un estudiante del idioma español).
PRACTICAR (DO) ( COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO DE INFINITIVO) ¿cómo? HABLANDO español ( FORMA COMO lo practica el escritor.GERUNDIO concertado de MODO.
LAS LETRAS CAPITALES SON PARA énfasis.
VIVO RELAJADO  

Ivy29


----------



## skatoulitsa

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> I do not get 'WORKED UP, I JUST love to be CLEAR in my LANGUAGE (SPANISH).
> 
> Ivy29


Then you may want to reconsider the caps. it feels like you're yelling at people.
For emfasis you can use formatting tools like *bold* or _italics_. Honestly, the way you use the caps makes things more difficult to read.
See how everyone else writes? Don't they still get their message through?


----------



## Joey.

Asi que, "hablando espanol" es solo describir que tipo de practicar, si?

Y entonces, "quiero practicar hablar espanol" no tiene mucho sentido en espanol? Hay otros maneras, mas comunes, de decirlo en espanol (esos que menciono Alec)?
-Joe


----------



## heidita

Joey. said:
			
		

> Asi que, "hablando espanol" es solo describir que tipo de practicar, si?
> 
> Y entonces, "quiero practicar hablar espanol" no tiene mucho sentido en espanol? Hay otros maneras, mas comunes, de decirlo en espanol (esos que menciono Alec)?
> -Joe


 
Sí, Joey.

Las opciones de alec son las mejores.

Quiero practicar mi español. 

Es mi favorita.

En España sonaría decididamente raro 

_Quiero practicar hablando el español._

Sólo hay que leer la explicación que da Lazarus. Una frase tan enrevesada no puede ser de uso común y de hecho no lo es.


----------



## Ivy29

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> Then you may want to reconsider the caps. it feels like you're yelling at people.
> For emfasis you can use formatting tools like *bold* or _italics_. Honestly, the way you use the caps makes things more difficult to read.
> See how everyone else writes? Don't they still get their message through?


*BUT STILL are used for emphasis in my case.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## terepere

Joey. said:
			
		

> Asi que, "hablando espanol" es solo describir que tipo de practicar, si? *Sí. Quiero practicar español escribiéndolo, es que lo quieres practicar en la forma escrita. Quiero practicar español escuchándolo, es que lo quieres practicar oyéndolo. *
> * As Lazarus said the gerund in Spanish is mainly used for circumstances. *
> 
> Y entonces, "quiero practicar hablar espanol" no tiene mucho sentido en espanol? *Ningún sentido. Forget about it!! Erase!*
> 
> Hay otros maneras, mas comunes, de decirlo en espanol (esos que menciono Alec)? *Sí. Use them and your Spanish will sound much more natural. Really.*
> 
> *Buena suerte con tu práctica del español!! *


----------



## terepere

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *BUT STILL are used for emphasis in my case.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
The general use of capital letters is to express anger... becareful there! 
Haya paz


----------



## skatoulitsa

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *BUT STILL are used for emphasis in my case.*
> 
> *Ivy29*



As terepere points out above, and lazarus and myself earlier, caps express anger and yelling.
So, all we have been saying all along is that you may want to reconsider the way you are writing if you don't want to be misunderstood or pass along the wrong message. And since you usually don't capitalize just a couple of words, but half the words in your message, not only does it get across as an angry response but also makes it hard for us to read, and I would assume that this is not what you intend.
I don't have any intention to be harsh, just giving my little piece of advice.


----------



## Ivy29

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> As terepere points out above, and lazarus and myself earlier, caps express anger and yelling.
> So, all we have been saying all along is that you may want to reconsider the way you are writing if you don't want to be misunderstood or pass along the wrong message. And since you usually don't capitalize just a couple of words, but half the words in your message, not only does it get across as an angry response but also makes it hard for us to read, and I would assume that this is not what you intend.
> I don't have any intention to be harsh, just giving my little piece of advice.


*NEITHER do I to capitalize some words for emphasis.*

Ivy29


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *NEITHER do I to capitalize some words for emphasis.*
> 
> Ivy29


¿Qué hacemos entonces? ¿Cambiamos todos los demás el código ampliamente compartido que dice que una frase o párrafo escritos total o mayormente en mayúscula suena a sarta de gritos? Seríamos unos cuantas decenas de millones los que tendríamos que hacerlo.

Volviendo al tema de "tres infinitivos en fila" -los cuales nunca hubo-, creo que el problema lo genera la falta de un sustantivo puro para referirse al acto de hablar -que no sería aquí habla-.

Quiero practicar el tiro al blanco
Quiero practicar el salto en garrocha

puede decirse

Quiero practicar *el* tirar al blanco
Quiero practicar *el* saltar en garrocha

y por eso yo puse

Quiero practicar *el* hablar español

Creo que como recurso expresivo hace buen hincapié en el acto más que en el resultado del acto, pero "desemprolija" un poquito el idioma.

Yo solía hablar así en mi adolescencia: "quiero practicar hablar y escribir en inglés y después viajar y conocer" y por eso el test vocacional me dio ciencia e ingeniería y no literatura y abogacía.

Por suerte ya dejé el hábito.


----------



## skatoulitsa

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *NEITHER do I to capitalize some words for emphasis.*
> 
> Ivy29



Usually people communicating are interested in knowing how they are perceived by the others. But if people do not care to hear that they may sound offensive or insulting to others, and maybe fix it, then there is really no reason in continuing this conversation.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *NEITHER do I to capitalize some words for emphasis.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Just a little mistake.


----------



## Ivy29

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿Qué hacemos entonces? ¿Cambiamos todos los demás el código ampliamente compartido que dice que una frase o párrafo escritos total o mayormente en mayúscula suena a sarta de gritos? Seríamos unos cuantas decenas de millones los que tendríamos que hacerlo.
> 
> Volviendo al tema de "tres infinitivos en fila" -los cuales nunca hubo-, creo que el problema lo genera la falta de un sustantivo puro para referirse al acto de hablar -que no sería aquí habla-.
> 
> Quiero practicar el tiro al blanco
> Quiero practicar el salto en garrocha
> 
> puede decirse
> 
> Quiero practicar *el* tirar al blanco
> Quiero practicar *el* saltar en garrocha
> 
> y por eso yo puse
> 
> Quiero practicar *el* hablar español
> 
> Creo que como recurso expresivo hace buen hincapié en el acto más que en el resultado del acto, pero "desemprolija" un poquito el idioma.
> 
> Yo solía hablar así en mi adolescencia: "quiero practicar hablar y escribir en inglés y después viajar y conocer" y por eso el test vocacional me dio ciencia e ingeniería y no literatura y abogacía.
> 
> Por suerte ya dejé el hábito.


 
YO NO CAMBIO sólo *aclaro* para no causar molestias a los foristas. Yo pertenezco a la generación de la máquina de escribir, y al papel y lápiz.

Quiero practicar *el* tirar al blanco
Quiero practicar *el* saltar en garrocha

y por eso yo puse

Quiero practicar *el* hablar español ( produce cierta *cacofonía* -AR) estilísticamente sería mejor : Quiero practicar *disparando* al tiro y blanco.
Las prácticas se hacen realizando las acciones. No hay como el GERUNDIO en español para EXPRESAR las acciones. Vale recordar que el PRESENTE quiero y el gerundio concertado disparando tienen connotaciones de futuro como en Inglés the present progressive.

Ivy29


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> YO NO CAMBIO sólo *aclaro* para no causar molestias a los foristas. Yo pertenezco a la generación de la máquina de escribir, y al papel y lápiz.
> 
> Quiero practicar *el* tirar al blanco
> Quiero practicar *el* saltar en garrocha
> 
> y por eso yo puse
> 
> Quiero practicar *el* hablar español ( produce cierta *cacofonía* -AR) estilísticamente sería mejor : Quiero practicar *disparando* al tiro y blanco.
> Las prácticas se hacen realizando las acciones. No hay como el GERUNDIO en español para EXPRESAR las acciones. Vale recordar que el PRESENTE quiero y el gerundio concertado disparando tienen connotaciones de futuro como en Inglés the present progressive.
> 
> Ivy29


CREO QUE CLARAMENTE HAY ALGO EN SUS MAYÚSCULAS QUE LE IMPIDE LEER LAS MINÚSCULAS DE LOS DEMÁS. Y SE LO DIGO ASÍ, DE MANERA ENFÁTICA Y SIMPÁTICA.

Voy a utilizar a partir de aquí las mayúsculas sólo cuando sea oportuno, a fin de cumplir con las reglas del foro a las que todos nos bien avenimos.

A este punto, hobby, quien hizo la pregunta origen de este hilo, pareciera habernos abandonado, pues después de 24 horas y 11 intervenciones no participó más. No obstante, siguiendo con el interesante tema de los infinitivos y gerundios en guirnalda, quisiera preguntarle si Usted considera que todo gerundio concertado está bien usado.

Hasta donde yo sé, y lo escribo para quienes les interese profundizar en la gramática, un gerundio concertado es aquél que tiene el mismo sujeto del verbo principal (Sonriendo, Juan agradeció los regalos -->sujeto común "Juan") en oposición al gerundio absoluto que tiene su propio sujeto (Siendo Juan el homenajeado, Pedro dispuso un brindis ).

Por lo que encontré hasta ahora, es correcto que un gerundio concertado acompañe al complemento directo del principal siempre que este verbo principal sea un verbo intelectual o de percepción sensible (ver, oir, contemplar, recordar, distinguir), que el objeto directo se refiera a un ser animado y que el gerundio no implique una acción permanente.

Así "Juan oyó a Pedro expresándole sus deseos de un feliz cumpleaños" sería correcto, porque el verbo es "ver", Pedro es un ser animado y desear suele no dejar efectos permanentes. A partir de allí me surje la duda, en las frases propuestas con gerundio, y para entender, en sus propias palabras, "....cuál es el problemilla con HABLANDO??", en la frase

"quiero practicar hablando español"

¿existe acaso alguna coordinación entre el verbo principal "quiero" y el gerundio "hablando"?; si "practicar" no rompe esta coordinación ¿qué función gramatical cumple? ¿por qué no hay perífrasis?; si la coordinación existe más allá de "practicar" ¿por qué "quiero hablando español" suena fatal?; si el verbo principal es "practicar" y "practicar hablando" es la coordinación ¿por qué no está conjugado? ¿por qué el "principal" estaría en infinitivo? ¿cuál sería el sujeto si no es "yo"?; si no hay perífrasis ¿"practicar" no forma parte del complemento directo?, y si así fuera ¿no estaríamos coordinando un gerundio en una situación donde el complemento no es un ser animado y el verbo principal no es de percepción o sensible?

Como el análisis llevado hasta aquí me rechina, me tomo el atrevimiento de preguntarlo.


----------



## loladamore

Ya no estoy segura de querer practicar mi español hablado ni escrito; no me vayan a REGAÑAR.


----------



## lazarus1907

loladamore said:
			
		

> Ya no estoy segura de querer practicar mi español hablado ni escrito; no me vayan a REGAÑAR.


Jajajaja... ¡Es la mejor respuesta de todo el hilo! Ya hacía falta algo de sentido del humor por aquí.


----------



## Ivy29

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> CREO QUE CLARAMENTE HAY ALGO EN SUS MAYÚSCULAS QUE LE IMPIDE LEER LAS MINÚSCULAS DE LOS DEMÁS. Y SE LO DIGO ASÍ, DE MANERA ENFÁTICA Y SIMPÁTICA.
> 
> Voy a utilizar a partir de aquí las mayúsculas sólo cuando sea oportuno, a fin de cumplir con las reglas del foro a las que todos nos bien avenimos.
> 
> A este punto, hobby, quien hizo la pregunta origen de este hilo, pareciera habernos abandonado, pues después de 24 horas y 11 intervenciones no participó más. No obstante, siguiendo con el interesante tema de los infinitivos y gerundios en guirnalda, quisiera preguntarle si Usted considera que todo gerundio concertado está bien usado.
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé, y lo escribo para quienes les interese profundizar en la gramática, un gerundio concertado es aquél que tiene el mismo sujeto del verbo principal (Sonriendo, Juan agradeció los regalos -->sujeto común "Juan") en oposición al gerundio absoluto que tiene su propio sujeto (Siendo Juan el homenajeado, Pedro dispuso un brindis ).
> 
> Por lo que encontré hasta ahora, es correcto que un gerundio concertado acompañe al complemento directo del principal siempre que este verbo principal sea un verbo intelectual o de percepción sensible (ver, oir, contemplar, recordar, distinguir), que el objeto directo se refiera a un ser animado y que el gerundio no implique una acción permanente.
> 
> Así "Juan oyó a Pedro expresándole sus deseos de un feliz cumpleaños" sería correcto, porque el verbo es "ver", Pedro es un ser animado y desear suele no dejar efectos permanentes. A partir de allí me surje la duda, en las frases propuestas con gerundio, y para entender, en sus propias palabras, "....cuál es el problemilla con HABLANDO??", en la frase
> 
> "quiero practicar hablando español"
> 
> ¿existe acaso alguna coordinación entre el verbo principal "quiero" y el gerundio "hablando"?; si "practicar" no rompe esta coordinación ¿qué función gramatical cumple? ¿por qué no hay perífrasis?; si la coordinación existe más allá de "practicar" ¿por qué "quiero hablando español" suena fatal?; si el verbo principal es "practicar" y "practicar hablando" es la coordinación ¿por qué no está conjugado? ¿por qué el "principal" estaría en infinitivo? ¿cuál sería el sujeto si no es "yo"?; si no hay perífrasis ¿"practicar" no forma parte del complemento directo?, y si así fuera ¿no estaríamos coordinando un gerundio en una situación donde el complemento no es un ser animado y el verbo principal no es de percepción o sensible?
> 
> Como el análisis llevado hasta aquí me rechina, me tomo el atrevimiento de preguntarlo.
> *ESPERO que no le rechine más.*
> *(yo) quiero practicar (complemento directo de YO QUIERO) es un infinitivo NOMINALIZADO ( sustantivado), hablando gerundio concertado que se refiere al GRUPO NOMINAL DE SUJETO ( yo quiero practicar= SUJETO) hablando gerundio concertado que le hace HONOR a la raza que tiene el DON de la PALABRA, e indica el MODO cómo practica su español en proceso de aprendizaje. TE ACLARO que sólo llevan GERUNDIO referido al COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO los verbos de percepción sensible o intelectual. En la oración de marras el GERUNDIO CONCERTADO no se refiere, no se puede referir al COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO PRACTICAR pues este INFINITIVO no es una persona pero si AL GRUPO NOMINAL en que está inmerso = YO ( persona) quiero del verbo QUERER ( desear) practicar ( infinitivo con un papel de COMPL.DIRECTO) GERUNDIO= HABLANDO en forma adverbial, modo cómo practicas sus conocimientos de español.*
> 
> Cualquier otra duda con gusto
> 
> Feliz día
> Ivy29


----------

